# How to get rid of moss from rocks and wood



## Jon (Oct 12, 2017)

I bought some moss a couple of years ago, and kept it under control is a part of my tank. I added Co2 a few months ago, and now the moss has got everywhere in my 55G tank. It looks a real mess.

Just wondered what my options were?

Considering removing all rocks and wood and starting over again without moss........is that my only option?


Thanks!


----------



## Jaminbettaguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Probably the best option. And if you pull it out you can sell it. I wouldn’t take it all out but it goes crazy if Not watched.


----------

